# Any PS4 Gamers around?



## icowden (18 Jun 2021)

So, 

I'm looking for a new diversion.
I've just finished The Last of Us 2, which is now second on my list of all time greats. (Top of the list is Red Dead Redemption 2).
I've developed a real liking for these almost Movies-as-a-game style games.

I'm on Spiderman - Miles Morales now, but it's just a glorified Spiderman DLC - I like Spiderman but I really want a new immersive story like the other two.
Any ideas? 

I've tried God of War, but I found it a bit dull to be honest.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jun 2021)

I'm not a PS4 player, but I've heard from friends that TLOU2 is one of the best games on the platform so it's likely to be downhill from there.
The most notable examples I can think of movies-as-a-game involve quick-time-events, and for those you're looking at either the works of Quantic Dream (e.g. Heavy Rain, Detroit Become Human etc, although I find them to be insufferably self-indulgent and terribly written), and the later games by Telltale Games are considered pretty good (who due to mismanagement no longer exist) and some are worth a look at IMO.

I can't very well recommend games that I haven't played, so looking at the list of top PS4 games that I've played on PC... Let's see.

If you can get it discounted or free, I can wholeheartedly recommend *Titanfall 2* if you like action games.
*The Witcher 3* is an awful lot of game for the money, but if you don't like RPGs you'll bounce off it - you don't need to have played 1 or 2. In fact it's probably better if you don't play the first 
For something heavily story-oriented but without the gimmick of quick-time-events, maybe *A Plague Tale: Innocence*?

Cheers,
Ed


----------



## Xipe Totec (20 Jun 2021)

I loved RDR2 (although possibly not quite as much as the first one) but gave TLOU2 a miss as I really didn't enjoy the first - I've played too many clunky survival horror types before & the much-praised story turned out a bit obvious & predictable, given the characters & circumstances.

I did play Witcher 3, hoped it would be a bit more Skyrim-ish than it turned out to be. I liked it but for me it suffered a bit from a lack of any remotely likeable characters. That & Geralt's propensity for being able to die from falling off a knee-high wall...  In fairness I put a lot of hours into it, plus the DLC expansions, so clearly it was doing something right.

A couple of games that I've thoroughly loved, & might be the sort of thing the OP's looking for would include Horizon; Zero Dawn & Ghost Of Tsushima. Horizon has a quite engaging high-concept sci-fi backstory behind the exploring & robot dinosaur hunting, and Ghost tells a tale of loss, revenge, redemption & deliverance through what's essentially 'Assassin's Creed - Samurai' style gameplay & some utterly stunning visuals.


----------



## icowden (20 Jun 2021)

Xipe Totec said:


> might be the sort of thing the OP's looking for would include Horizon; Zero Dawn & Ghost Of Tsushima. Horizon has a quite engaging high-concept sci-fi backstory behind the exploring & robot dinosaur hunting, and Ghost tells a tale of loss, revenge, redemption & deliverance through what's essentially 'Assassin's Creed - Samurai' style gameplay & some utterly stunning visuals.



Thanks for that. I have seen some good things about the Horizon Games. I'm a big fan of Assassins Creeds also. Have played Witcher 3 and the DLCs. I liked it but it gets a bit samey.


----------



## icowden (20 Jun 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> If you can get it discounted or free, I can wholeheartedly recommend *Titanfall 2* if you like action games.
> *The Witcher 3* is an awful lot of game for the money, but if you don't like RPGs you'll bounce off it - you don't need to have played 1 or 2. In fact it's probably better if you don't play the first
> For something heavily story-oriented but without the gimmick of quick-time-events, maybe *A Plague Tale: Innocence*?



Thanks Ed. As above, I played all of Witcher 3, which I enjoyed, although it starts to get a little repetitive toward the end, and if you have crafted your Witcher gear, other gear becomes a bit meh.


----------

